# Must have table saw jigs?



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a suspicion that I do many things inefficiently on a table saw, and Im probably not alone. So I ask the collective group here...

What are your must have jigs that you bought/built for your table saw?


If your shop were pillaged by an angry chimp tonight, what would be your immediate replacement jigs?

Pictures, explanations, links to build guides, all is welcome, could be something of a table saw owners guide to maximizing his purchase. 

(or does such a list already exist?)


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Crosscut sled- for cutting 90 deg. With stop block

45 deg miter sled for cutting 45 deg. Toggle clamps for hold downs, stop blocks

Tenon jig - for cutting tenons. Can be simple or complex. with a toggle clamp. I have a complex one with a dial indicator

Box joint jig - in multiple sizes. 1/4"-3/4"

Finger joint jig - sized to your blade

Spline jig

Taller auxiliary fence. -for putting shallow bevels on underside of table tops.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with the above, I believe I have made all but the finger joint jig. I would also add a miter gauge. I use it almost daily during a project. Jay Bates has a couple really good youtube tutorials on the 45 miter sled and the spline jig. Both very easy to make and use.

spline jig: 




miter sled:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Tenoning jig







****************************


Picture frame spline jig and box spline attachment


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.shopnotesspecials.com/toughcuts/plans/pdf/10bestsawjigs.pdf


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0851.html


http://woodsmithstore.com/w1301.html



http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0811.html


http://woodsmithstore.com/w1011.html


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My sled handles anything from 90 degrees down to 0 degrees. So works for crosscut or any desired angle.

George


----------



## me5269 (Mar 13, 2014)

First thing I built was the sled that Jack mentioned in his last link above. Next were a couple push blocks that Jack mentioned in his second post.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Aux fence, table saw sled and tenon jig is all I have at the moment.
The sled works great. It is adjustable so I can use dado blades with it and have zero clearance.

This is it.
http://woodsmithstore.com/w1011.html


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, there are so many good jigs here, I'm going to have to bookmark this page for future reference.


----------



## RockyMtnBlue (Mar 29, 2013)

Great thread...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure if considered jigs or not, but the first I would replace would be my stock pusher, then the feed rollers, that keeps the stock against the fence when ripping.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Pirate said:


> Not sure if considered jigs or not, but the first I would replace would be my stock pusher, then the feed rollers, that keeps the stock against the fence when ripping.


I gotta make one of those. Thanks forcthectip


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

unclefester said:


> I gotta make one of those. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ed Bray (May 22, 2014)

Surprised there is no mention yet of a tapering jig.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

FYI. The wing nuts an the stock pusher are Hurricane Shutter wing nuts, which have a built in washer. Very handy for jig building.


----------



## jonathan0908 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks experts,... so many good jigs here, going to bookmark for built my own in future !


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a sled I made specifically to cut straight edges on rough lumber. I have been buying 4/4 rough stock to build face frames for some cabinets I have been building. The sled is simple and very easy to build.

Note: I know, I could have made it as a taper cutting jig, but that was not my concern for the task at hand. Besides, I had everything I needed on hand.

The sled rides against the fence so it is easy to adjust for various width boards.

I used a 3/4 inch piece of plywood about 4 feet long and cut two two pieces of 3/8 inch plywood and sandwiched a piece of T track in between. Glue, screws and a few staples and it was a done deal. I added a block at the rear for the end of the board to rest against.

I made a couple of blocks for the toggle clamps to mount on. They are secured to the track with small cam lock (Rockler brand) clamps. Easy peasy to quickly position the clamps and rip away.

Lumber I have been buying comes in various widths and lengths from 6 inch to 8 inches. I don't mess with anything wider because the price increases for stock over ten inches. The bed is 4 inches wide so it easily supports a 1x6.

This sled works great when you have a bowed board and don't want to spend a lot of time on the jointer.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only tablesaw jig I keep is one to miter trim. Any others are a one time thing and thrown away.


----------

